# Transférer video fiulmée par ipad vers mac



## ccciolll (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

qqun a fait une prise de vue en vidéo avec son iPad.

Nous souhaiterions récupérer ce fichier pour en faire des copies à distribuer entre nous, sous les divers formats que nous permettront les MpegStreamclip et compagnie.

Des essais ont déjà été tenté entre l'iPad et un PC portable (je n'y ai pas participé), sans succès.

Est-ce faisable ? (je sais que l'iPad est une forteresse qui communique extrêmement mal avec les outils informatiques)

Si oui, faut-il un câble particulier ? Un logiciel particulier ?

Je ne connais absolument rien aux iPad, je n'en ai même jamais touché, d'où l'étendue de ma question.

Pour ma part, je dispose d'un MacPro Intel, d'un G5, et je peux déterrer un G4 ou un G3 si besoin.


----------



## lineakd (28 Septembre 2013)

@ccciolll, simplement avec ceci ou cela, dépendra de la génération de la tablette.


----------



## drs (28 Septembre 2013)

et concernant le logiciel, tu lances "transfert d'images" (situé dans Applications) une fois ton ipad connecté à ton mac.


----------



## ccciolll (1 Octobre 2013)

OK, pour commencer je transmets à la personne qui avait déjà commencé à tenter un rapatriement vers un PC portable.


----------

